# !!!!! super important shrimp questions!!!!!!



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

will bumblebee shrimp and cherry shrimp interbreed?
will blue neocaridina shrimp and cherry shrimp interbreed?
are bumblebee or blue neocaridina predators?

are all of these inverts-6 cherry red shrimp, 10 bee shrimp, 4 amano shrimp, 10 dwarf greens, 6 tigers, 4 bamboos and 4 blue shrimp (i asume blue neocaridina) .6 small olive nerites and 2 tiger nerites compatible with each other? easy to care for? breed? eat plants?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

i have no clue sorry but by any chance did you get that from joesaquatics on aquabid?....sorry


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to www.petshrimp.com. There is some pretty good info there and yes some of them will interbreed.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

fishboy93 yes i did might i ask y?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I was watchin that item and was hoping that someone from here would buy it because it seemed like shipping was a little low and was wondering if it was a good transaction becuase i plan to buy his shrimp some time


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

im watchin it CLOSELY i wanna bid on the lot i mentioned with 4 or 5 types of shrimp and if not the blue neocaridina< i cant seem to find any good info on keepin or breeding the blue neocaridina or how they would be with cherry shrimp.... you have any info on that???


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

sorry i cant help you out on that one...


----------



## AprilRain (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not 100% positive, but I think the blue neocaridina is the "natural" color of the red cherries. Either way, I think they are close enough to interbreed. I'd keep them seperate.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

The only shrimp I have heard of breeding in a normal aquarium is the cherry shrimp, in particular the Amano shrimp and thier close cousins won't. 

Most of the shrimp in your list are the small algae eating type, but the bamboo shrimp are a bit larger and are fan shrimp; they are filter feeders and stand in the current with their fans open, catching all debris that float by! They can also pick bits up off the gravel. 

The nerite snails are good things. They aren't astonishing interesting creatures (unlike apple snails, which have a whole range of interesting behaviours) but they are very useful, as they spend all their time roaming around your tank eating algae! They mostly like smooth surfaces so you'll see them on the glass, filter, and smooth rocks, but rarely on plants or gravel. 

Noe of these beasties eat live plants, but some of the shrimp will eat dead plant leaves (I have seen my Amanos doing this). I think they are all very gentle and all compatible with each other.

Sounds like a super haul of shrimp and snails! Hope you win the auction at a good price!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

can kribs live with cherries?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Put some cheap ghost shrimps in with some kribs and see what happens.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Are you saying that that they might or are you playing with me that they will deff. get eaten?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

No, I'm serious because I don't know what will happen. If you buy some ghost shrimps which cost virtually nothing, you can see if the kribs will get on well with other more expensive shrimp or not. If they rip them apart, then obviously don't buy any cherry shrimps.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Alright thanks for the tip ill try that if i go to PetsMart cause my lfs thinks shrimp should be $4 ea. no matter the species


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm talking about feeder shrimps, they shoulod cost about $0.10 each


----------

